# Milo Destroyer of The Dishcloth...lol



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

Soo cute, after I gave Milo a bath the other day I set him down on a towel next to the sink and he started attacking a dishcloth that was near by, he just kept chomping down on it and pulling it around and then just settled down to chew on it. I guess it must have tasted good :lol:

[attachment=0:2fph7tx7]3986481740_ee632fa62f.jpg[/attachment:2fph7tx7]


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

that looked like USED dishcloth....if thats the case... YUCK!!!!! Soap and spoiling food particles dont make for the best chew toys.


----------



## amanda (Nov 24, 2008)

LOL!!! Stella tries to go to town on the carpet sometimes... while trying to anoint she pulls at the carpet. :lol: Cute picture... that is exactly the hold my Stella has on the carpet when she finds a spot she likes! Hedgies are silly!


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

Harley goes at the carpet too


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

that is such a cute and funny picture, my Turbo makes a face like that when eating meal worms, its just so cute  brill picture!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Milo is such a beautiful hedgie.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

RAWRR!! Sic' em! 

I tried desperately to get a picture of Whyte attacking my daughter's hat. He wanted inside the hat so he was trying to pull it up and over himself, but looked vicious while doing it, those little white teeth are so cute! He was successful with a little help and slept in it on her lap.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Quigley did that to my pants once. He became very enamored with some sent I had picked up during the day and wouldn't stop licking and biting at them.

Here is the picture my boyfriend snapped. He was also stamping his feet at the spot but it didn't show up in the picture.










As cute as the picture is I agree with dora'sdaddy that a dishcloth is a gross chew toy. I hope you took it away after you took the picture.


----------



## amanda (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm pretty sure we are all competent hedgehog owners. No where does it state that the dish rag is dirty.. for all we know it could be a new fresh one that had just been wetted. It is not very polite to make assumptions (especially not so nice ones). Thank you for sharing your picture and story, it brought up some great memories for some of us. When I give Stella her bath I use a dish rag at the bottom for extra grip and she appreciates it because bath time is not her favorite thing in the world.


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

i was just about to post something similar to amanda about assumptions that the cloth was dirty. 

soo....

i agree with Amanda


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

dorasdaddy said:


> that looked like USED dishcloth....if thats the case... YUCK!!!!! Soap and spoiling food particles dont make for the best chew toys.


Read for content people....i said IF that is the case. I made no assumptions whatsoever......and i still wouldnt let dora chew on a dishcloth that her poopy feet had been on


----------



## amanda (Nov 24, 2008)

Why did you say it then? You said you thought it was a used dishcloth, "that looked like USED dishcloth....if thats the case... YUCK!!!!!". That is an assumption otherwise you would not have made the comment. Funkybee and everyone else on here are not incompetent and know that a dirty dishcloth isn't a chew toy. My hedgies thankfully never have poopy feet, so that is something I never have to worry about! Although, I do have to bathe Rodney more often because he gets his boy juices all over his tummy and face! :roll: 

-Amanda


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

i said it because sometime people get caught up in the cuteness of something and forget that it could be dangerous. and who are you to make assumptions about my mindset when i said that? is said it looked to be dirty, and IF IT WAS then yuck. and yes there are some VERY incompetent owners on here.


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments, and don't worry it was a fresh dishcloth that I had just used to wipe crumbs off the counter, so no soap or bits of spoiling food, and I did take it away after taking the pic because its really not something he should be chewing on but he just look so darn cute that I had to take his picture.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I agree that dora'sdaddy can seem a bit intense but I think the intention was good. Just chill and don't blow it out of proportion. 

Funkybee, that's good that you knew to take it away. Some people on here wouldn't have thought of it. Glad it wasn't a dirty cloth. Sometimes hedgehogs find the funniest things to taste.


----------

